# Baroque / classical internet radio stations?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Do you know any good internet radio station playing baroque and/or classical period music? 

Thanks


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JSBach85 said:


> Do you know any good internet radio station playing baroque and/or classical period music?
> 
> Thanks


I am not sure if there are stations with only baroque music, here in Holland we have different stations but they all play all kinds of music.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes, there are quite a few. My favorites are:

Audiophile Baroque 
Klassik Radio Barock
Boston Baroque
Pandora:Chamber Baroque Period

Many internet radios allow you to search for stations by music type. This is how I found these. The same is true for the classical period.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Richard8655 said:


> Yes, there are quite a few. My favorites are:
> 
> Audiophile Baroque
> Klassik Radio Barock
> ...


Thank you for your suggestions. I will give them a try.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

My perscription: Concertzender. http://www.concertzender.nl/programma_subgenre/baroque-en/
Explore around; there's a lot of good early music material on there.
There's also http://www.orgelradio.eu/ that I like to listen to, but it's not restricted to Baroque in any way.


----------

